# Radiator Replacement went bad??



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

what happened that warranted a radiator replacement?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm guessing rock strike or other road debris damage that isn't covered under warranty. The lower grille is wide open on these cars. Perfect avenue for radiator damage. 

Sounds like the system has a giant air bubble somewhere. It's keeping the coolant from circulating. Find the highest purge point you can, and crack it open. I bet a lot of air comes out.


----------



## rgw101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Damaged radiator not covered by warranty. Looks like all purge points are near the bottom of radiator. Any other recommendations for purging air? Does the small trans cooler on the left side of main radiator have anything to do with this? Would removing thermostat help?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd bring it back to whoever installed it. A bad install should at least be covered or fixed at their expense. It's their screwup after all.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

There has to be an upper radiator hose or possibly a coolant line running to the throttle body. try those if the installer won;t fix it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rgw101 said:


> 2012 Cruze LTZ
> 
> I just replaced my radiator. Now antifreeze isn't circulating. Water is overflow bottle is boiling. Water from petcock in bottom of radiator is cold. Thermostat? Bad Radiator? Bad install?
> Any help is appriciated.


rgw101,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are currently experiencing with your vehicle. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back to the dealership that fixed your radiator. They should be able to help you with getting your vehicle properly fixed. I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you ever have any questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me. I am happy to help you in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rgw101 (Dec 16, 2011)

I damaged radiator, I replaced it. I need tech assistance. I found bleeder valve at top of radiator. Fluid at top of radiator is cold. Fluid at engine reads 220. Bad thermostat? Any recommendations other than "take it to someone" ??


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Back in the day it was possible to install a thermostat backwards; don't know if that's still possible...


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

rgw101 said:


> I damaged radiator, I replaced it. I need tech assistance. I found bleeder valve at top of radiator. Fluid at top of radiator is cold. Fluid at engine reads 220. Bad thermostat? Any recommendations other than "take it to someone" ??


Why aren't you going to the dealer with the vehicle? It's covered under warranty.


----------



## rgw101 (Dec 16, 2011)

damage caused by accident not covered under warranty. Looking for technical expertise on a chevy cruze?

Again, water not flowing to radiator. Engine block overheating. Radiator cold. OBD codes P00B7 and P00B7(pd) Engine Coolant Flow Low/Performance.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

To OP maybe post what things you've tried so far to resolve your problem. Also post as much detail as you can about your problems, I'm sure someone will be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

is it possible that the new radiator had plastic caps in it that you didn't see, and after hoses were installed it is blocking the coolant from actully entering the radiator? just a thought, as they usually have plugs/caps on them to keep debris out of them before install.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Attached is the filling procedure from AllData. In stepa #4 the bleeder screw is at the top of the radiator on the passanger side. I'm not sure why they have you cap the radiator and run at 2500 RPM. One would think that you would leave the radiator cap off.

I bought a tool off Amazon a few years ago for removing air from cooling systems. Airlift tool was the tool, then using an air compressor you pulled vacuum on the entire system. Then filling the system under vacuum is much easier. I think your fighting air pockets in the cooling system. Amazon.com: UView 550000 Airlift Cooling System Leak Checker and Airlock Purge Tool Kit: Automotive

Who would think that special tools would be required for bleeding, but I broke down and bought it for an Olds Intrigue with a similar closed cooling system. Cheaper than taking it to the dealer. 

Good Luck

1. Close the radiator drain plug.2. Lower the vehicle.​3. Vehicle should be level.
4. Loosen the vent screw (1) on the​radiator. *Note: *Close vent screw when​coolant begins to flow from the vent screw.


5. Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL(R) antifreeze and clean drinkable waterto the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank (1). Whenthe coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line ofthe down pipe hole (black arrow). (This appears to be at the top of the tank. The top hose. Possibly meaning fill the tank with coolant mixture near the tippy top. This would explain the need to put the cap on before reving the engine. 
6. Start the Engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reachesthe bottom line of the down pipe hole (black arrow).7. Install the surge tank cap.8. Warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turnsON.​*Note: *If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2minutes at 2.000-2.500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the coolingsystem.9. Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.​10. Remove the surge tank cap.

11. Check the coolant level and fill to the "COLD" mark if necessary (1).​*Note:*​ 
After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again.Adjust the coolant level to the "COLD" mark if necessary.
12. Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 - tester.13. Install the surge tank cap.14. Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and the engine​compartment.


----------

